# Spooling a 4/0 and 6/0



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

I just grabbed a 4/0 and 6/0 US made reels off fleabay for $80. After I clean them up and service them is there anywhere I can send these things to get spooled or just do it myself? I live in Tennessee and I don't think many places carry the amounts of line I want to use here. Thanks.

PS I was gonna run 65lb braid with 50 mono topshot on the 4/0 and 100lb braid with 80 mono topshot on the 6/0


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

You can order the line yourself and do it just make sure you have something on the spool so the braid doesn't slip and be sure to spool the braid really tight then tie your mono topshot on and spool the mono until it is full


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

ok appreciate it


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*My lesson learned*

The first time I spooled my 4/0, it looked good, but after I started using it, I realized it wasn't packed tight. The line will dig down into the lower layers and almost make a birdsnest. That stuff is a bear to untangle sometimes. 

I just respooled it with 120# after having 80# on it. I ran the line around a hand rail on the rig three times to give it tension. I proceeded to reel it on and that seemed to do the trick. It felt like I had a 5-7# fish on and snugged the line in nice and tight. Of course, reeling on over 500' was fun. You probably already know this, but you can stack on some line with braid. With the 80#, I put on 500 meters of line easily. 

Good luck!

Bob


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

I got braid spooled on my large spinners, just used electrical tape for the braid to bite on to,but had an extra hand to keep it tight. What's the best way to spool braid by myself and keep it tight? Or should I build a spooling station thats got some sort of tension spring?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I would contact Kieth(Oceanmaster) on here. He does mail out service regularly. He can clean the reels and put in new drag washers. He also has a spooling machine just like the tackle stores. He is retired and does not charge like he is trying to make a living with it.


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

I just ordered everything I need for the 6/0 from Scott's. Got the Ht-100 washer kit and ss gear sleave(alantani) upgrade. Plus some cals grease. I'm gonna build a spooling station, found some ideas online I'm gonna implement. I have a lot of time on my hands do it'll give me something to do. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

